# Welches Programm oder Grafiktablett eignet sich gut fürs Schreiben?



## idunnoo (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

habe mir vor einigen Tagen das Wacoom Bamboo Pen gekauft, da ich für mein Referat so etwas in der Art plane: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QuFyTYUcuM&feature=related

Leider entsprechen die Ergebnisse nicht ganz meinen Vorstellungen. Meine Schrift sieht etwas krakelig aus und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es sich mit dem Tablet einfach nicht so sauber schreiben lässt. Oder liegt es vielleicht am Programm, das ich nutze? Nutze das Windows-Journal (so wie im Video).

Linien ziehen geht garnicht - wird total schief, egal wie viel Mühe ich mir auch gebe.

Hat jemand eine Idee welches Grafiktablett für solche Arbeiten am besten geeignet wäre? Soweit ich weiß, benutzt der Herr im Video auch ein Wacom Bamboo.


----------



## ink (4. Dezember 2011)

Moin
Stelle doch einfach die Empfindlichkeit des Stiftes runter, dann hast du da mehr Spaß.
Auch ist es eine Frage der Übung, die Hand-Augen-Koordination muss beim Tablett gelernt werden. Und hast du ein Problem mit krummen Linien, nutze Shift dazu.

Beste


----------



## idunnoo (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe es mal ausprobiert, während ich eine Linie ziehe, Shift gedrückt zu halten. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied :/


----------

